# A rat in the bottom storage compartment of the electric range/stove, what to do?



## Sebo (Aug 10, 2021)

There is a rat in the bottom box of electric stove, what to do next? Any way to kill or block it?

Updates/details:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When I opened door little critter was not even trying to run just staying still, maybe just crooking his hunchback more
to look smaller. I closed the storage compartment and blocked the back of the stove with a plank. 
It was trying to squish out from one inches or less space between the floor and stove. Furry yogi made good progress,
head was almost out but I blocked the front with another plank. So my guest will stay on quarantine
while I can think over the further treatment or push on landlord. I have heard noises at night though not sure was it 
from the stove or a closer wall hole to the garage basement, where it might come from. No traps was triggered, 
moved or turned upside down, as it was happening before. Heavier rat traps are ordered from amazon, maybe will try 
to drop one into storage compartment. I noted a few exterminators near the building but rental office rep said first that just 
to inspect the whole building. When I pointed out that exterminators say different the rep said they just inspect that apartments 
and for another kind of pest. I guess I will have just to wait for my turn, but would like to handle at the least one still blocked
below the stove.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The troubles started just a week ago, it's possible that's the only one?

So far I put wood planks to block the compartment. 

I rent and rental office rep promised to contact the rat inspector asap, yet did not set any time frame.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

A snap trap with peanut butter works like a champ.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It is probably not the only one. I would be setting traps.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

> Any way to kill or block it?


Rat poison. Rats cannot throw up so they have to pick their food carefully.

BTW, Warfarin [the blood thinner] is rat poison, so said my GP.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Since you have located his hiding place remove all items in that drawer and place your traps in there. He is probably coming in through the same hole where the electrical wire enters, don't block it until you have caught all and no action for a month.

Bud


----------



## wireley (Nov 14, 2009)

It took me a couple of years but I finally got the rats out of our buildings. We tried a bunch of different baits but the best results were chunky peanut butter mixed with granola. If you only have one rat you are lucky, I caught dozens before the problem was solved. I also tried a few different style of traps and ended up with theses as my favorite:









Amazon.com : Kat Sense Rat Traps for House (12 Pack) Humane Rodent Trap for Instant Kill Results, Easy to Use Mouse Traps, Effective Anti-Rodent Solution, Reusable, Indoor ‘N Outdoor : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Kat Sense Rat Traps for House (12 Pack) Humane Rodent Trap for Instant Kill Results, Easy to Use Mouse Traps, Effective Anti-Rodent Solution, Reusable, Indoor ‘N Outdoor : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Sebo (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks for advice. Not sure is it enough to simply put a snap trap into the drawer or best to place it into a box. 

Meanwhile tried to make a picture for souvenirs, but captured only the tail on photo. I remove a few old pans from the drawer and stench is horrible. Then I made a DIY plastic bottle trap, hope by now it is weak and hungry enough.


----------



## wireley (Nov 14, 2009)

Sebo said:


> Thanks for advice. Not sure is it enough to simply put a snap trap into the drawer or best to place it into a box.


Would the box be to protect human hands?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The bottom drawer of all stoves I have seen is removable. I pull the box out and put some place out of the way. Then set one or more traps or glue pads down under the stove.


----------



## Sebo (Aug 10, 2021)

wireley said:


> Would the box be to protect human hands?


More like increase likehood of snapping the rat


----------

